# طلب// كتب بعلم هندسة الصواريخ



## الشجرة الخضراء (20 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

اخواني الاعزاء ممكن احصل على الكتب التالية
1- Thermodynamics an Engineering Approach

2- Appendix1
3- Appendix2

وجزاكم الله خيرا​​​​


----------



## جنرال مهندس محمد (12 يناير 2009)

اعمل عليهم سيرش فى هذا الموقع
www.scribd.com


----------



## عبدالله الهندى (17 يناير 2009)

جرب هذا الرابط
http://www.scribd.com/doc/7264413/Thermodynamics-An-Engineering-Approach


----------



## no_love (19 أكتوبر 2010)

هل يوجد كتب باللغة العربية في دراسة المقذوفات والصواريخ والطائرات بانواعها خصوصا الحربية


----------

